

Ruby Warrior - fela
http://www.bloc.io/ruby-warrior

======
ukdm
It's very annoying when a website blasts out music without user consent as
soon as it loads. This is a case in point.

~~~
ddfx
from the website it looks like a UX/frontend courses company, I don't know how
they plan to get good feedbacks with that

